# Impulse Verarbeiten



## fi1988 (24 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich arbeite mit einer *S7-314* und je 32 Digital-Eingängen sowie Ausgängen.
Habe einen Durchfluss-Sensor, der mir 6900 Impulse pro Liter Wasser als Ausgangssignal gibt. Diesen sollte ich nun in das Programm integrieren (Step 7 v. 5.4)


Wie kann ich diese Impulse verarbeiten? Sollte durch einen bestimmten einstellbaren Impulswert ein Ausgang scalten können.
Auf einem Zähler soll die bisherige Menge Wasser (in Litern) angezeigt werden (brauche also einen Baustein, der die Impulsanzahl durch 6900 dividiert). Wie kann ich dies machen? (6900 Impulse entsprechen 1 Liter Wasser)


----------



## wincc (24 März 2008)

Hi ich hab so ne Anwendung schon in 2 verschiedenen versionen ausgeführt.

Kommt drauf an wie genau du den Durchfluß benötigst!

Das eine mal würde es  zum aufsummieren der Durchflußmenge benötigt da habe ich einen Impulsuntersetzer genommen der mir dann alle X Impule einen Impuls für meinen DI ausgegeben hat. 

Das 2te mal wurde der Durchflußmesser zum Dosieren verwendet da habe ich eine beim Kunden am Lager vorhandene FM350-2 benutzt. 

Denke mal du benötigst den Wert ziemlich genau da würde ich dir zu einer FM Karte raten.


----------



## fi1988 (24 März 2008)

hii

nee... Momentan soll der Wert des Durchfluss-Sensors nur in der Steuerung ersichtlich sein. Die Steuerung ist Vorerst ein Prototyp. Dieser wird evtl. mit einem Touchpanel erweitert. Doch jetzt soll ich das Signal des Sensors verarbeiten werden, und die Menge soll (nur im Programm, nicht auf Anzeigegeräten oder so) im Programm ersichtlich sein. 
Wie kann ich die 6900 Impulse/Liter dividieren und die Anzahl Liter darstellen?


----------



## Ralle (24 März 2008)

fi1988 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich arbeite mit einer *S7-314* und je 32 Digital-Eingängen sowie Ausgängen.
> Habe einen Durchfluss-Sensor, der mir 6900 Impulse pro Liter Wasser als Ausgangssignal gibt. Diesen sollte ich nun in das Programm integrieren (Step 7 v. 5.4)
> ...



Mal zu Allererst! Wie willst du die Impulse in die SPS bekommen, über die normalen Eingänge? Interessant ist für die SPS zuerst, wie viele Impulse/Sekunde eingehen. Bei 10 ms Zykluszeit kannst du max. 50 Imp./Sekunde verarbeiten. Nutzt du den Zeit-OB mit 5 ms dann sind es 100 Imp./Sekunde. Mehr geht dann nicht, du würdest Impulse verlieren. Es gibt auch schnelle Zähleingänge, aber die hat deine 314 wohl nicht, schau mal bei den Angaben für deine CPU nach. Weiterhin kann man eine externe Baugruppe einsetzen oder auch einen externen diskreten Impulswandler, der aus den 6900 z.Bsp. 69 Impulse macht. Das mal bitte zuerst betrachten und klären, wieviele Liter/Sekunde und damit Impulse/Sekunde denn maximal vorkommen!


----------



## wincc (24 März 2008)

Hat mit Touchpanel nichts zu tun deine Steuerung kann die Impuls nicht verarbeiten

Wieviel Liter Durchfluß hast du denn?

 ... entweder Impulsuntersetzer oder FM Karte oder deine 314 hat nen schnellen Zähleingang (den müsste die 314IFM haben)


----------



## fi1988 (24 März 2008)

Hallo Ralle

Der Durchfluss-Sensor hat 4700 Impulse/Liter (entspricht rund 38-575 Hz). Der Sensor sollte ich doch mit einem "normalen" Digital-Eingangbaustein verarbeiten können? Oder? Welchen Zähler muss ich verwenden? Soll ich die Impulsanzahl mit einem DIV-Baustein runterdividieren und anschliessend auf einen Zähler schicken?


----------



## fi1988 (24 März 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> Hat mit Touchpanel nichts zu tun deine Steuerung kann die Impuls nicht verarbeiten
> 
> Wieviel Liter Durchfluß hast du denn?
> 
> ... entweder Impulsuntersetzer oder FM Karte oder deine 314 hat nen schnellen Zähleingang (den müsste die 314IFM haben)


 

neee, habe keine FM-Karte. Wie funktioniert das mit dem Impulsuntersetzer? benötige ich dafür einen schnellen Zähleingang?


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 März 2008)

... also ich würde da eine FM350 einsetzen. Deine Impuls-Frequenz ist mir für einen DI (gerade an einer CPU314) zu hoch.
Die FM350 würde dir ihren aktuellen Zählwert als DINT zurückliefern und den kannst du dann durch 4700 (oder 6900) dividieren.
Alles andere ist m.E, nicht sinnvoll ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## fi1988 (24 März 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... also ich würde da eine FM350 einsetzen. Deine Impuls-Frequenz ist mir für einen DI (gerade an einer CPU314) zu hoch.
> Die FM350 würde dir ihren aktuellen Zählwert als DINT zurückliefern und den kannst du dann durch 4700 (oder 6900) dividieren.
> Alles andere ist m.E, nicht sinnvoll ...
> 
> ...


 

Kann ich das Signal wirklich nicht anders verarbeiten? Möchte nicht noch eine weitere Erweiterung anschaffen. Bin zudem noch nicht so erfahren im Programmieren?!


----------



## wincc (24 März 2008)

wie gerade gesagt kommt drauf an wie genau dein wert sein soll 


WIEVIELE IMPULE BEKOMMST DU DENN REIN ???? 
DH. WIE GROß ist dein Durchfluß ???

bei 10liter / Sekunde bekommst du 69000 Impulse pro Sekunde rein 

da wird dir die FM Karte nicht erspart bleiben


bei einem Impulsuntersetzer benötigst du keinen schnellen Zähleingang 

ist aber dementsprechend ungenau


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 März 2008)

Für die FM350 brauchst du kein großer Programmier-Held zu sein. Hier baust du dir in der einfachsten Form eine kleine Kopple-Ebene (z.B. in einem DB) auf und aktualisierst das dann ständig auf deinen Perepherie-Bereich. Letztendlich brauchst du dem Ding nicht mehr schicken als : "Zähl-Tor auf , Reset" und einlesen brauchst du nur den Zählwert als DINT. Den Rest könntest du dann schon (wie gewohnt) in deinem SPS-Programm machen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## fi1988 (24 März 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> wie gerade gesagt kommt drauf an wie genau dein wert sein soll
> 
> 
> WIEVIELE IMPULE BEKOMMST DU DENN REIN ????
> ...


 

*Oke, habe nen maximalen Durchfluss von 7 Litern/Minute bei 4700 Impulsen pro Liter = 32'900 Impulse pro Minute (pro 7 Liter)*

Welchen Bausten müsste ich verwenden, um dies ohne Erweiterungen durchzuführen (sprich mit einem Impulsuntersetzer)?


----------



## wincc (24 März 2008)

fi1988 schrieb:


> *Oke, habe nen maximalen Durchfluss von 7 Litern/Minute bei 4700 Impulsen pro Liter = 32'900 Impulse pro Minute (pro 7 Liter)*
> 
> Welchen Bausten müsste ich verwenden, um dies ohne Erweiterungen durchzuführen (sprich mit einem Impulsuntersetzer)?



Dachte du hast 6900 Impulse pro Liter Wasser ? naja egal

Baustein? selber schreiben !

Kommt auf deinen Impulsuntersetzer an .... bei eingestellem Faktor 100 wären das dann 69 Impuls pro Liter Wasser dh in der Minute 483 Impulse inspricht 7 Liter Durchfluß 

wie oft willst du deinen Durchflußwert akutalisieren ? 1 mal pro minute ? alle  30s? 

steuer mit nem zeitglied für ne minute nen zähler an der dir die impulse hochzählt nach der minute den zählausgang in nen anzeigespeicher schieben und den zähler rücksetzen den anzeigespeicher (dw oder mw) durch 69 teilen und du hast die liter .....

alles verdammt ungenau >> FM Karte


----------



## fi1988 (24 März 2008)

denke muss wohl doch noch eine fm karte bestellen. danke. melde mich ansonsten wieder, wenn ich nicht mehr weiter komme.


----------



## crash (24 März 2008)

Du kannst auch einen frequenzteiler einsetzen.
http://www.erma-electronic.de/deutsch/messumformer/auswahl_messumformer/ft9003_dt.html


----------



## crash (24 März 2008)

oder den hier.
http://www.erma-electronic.de/deutsch/messumformer/auswahl_messumformer/ft9002_dt.html


----------



## Ralle (24 März 2008)

Ja nach Genauigkeit, wäre der Frequenzteiler (Impulsuntersetzer)  evtl. die preiswertere Variante. Ansonsten haben meine Vorschreiber ja schon alles Wissenswerte erwähnt, wenn es dann zum Proggen geht, meldest du dich einfach wieder.


----------



## fi1988 (24 März 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja nach Genauigkeit, wäre der Frequenzteiler (Impulsuntersetzer) evtl. die preiswertere Variante. Ansonsten haben meine Vorschreiber ja schon alles Wissenswerte erwähnt, wenn es dann zum Proggen geht, meldest du dich einfach wieder.


 

hallo Ralle

Werde es mit meinem Vorgesetzten besprechen. Denke die ungenauere, jedoch billigere Variante sollte für unsere Anwendung ausreichen. Hast du etwa eine Beispielapplikation, die du mir zusenden könntest? Oder kannst du mir erklären, wie ich dieses Signal verarbeiten muss?

Danke


----------



## Ralle (24 März 2008)

Nein, Beispiel hab ich nicht zur Hand, aber wenn es soweit ist, stellst du hier in diesem Thread die entsprechende Frage und einer der Herren hier (oder alle), helfen dir dann sicher gerne weiter, kein Problem, denke ich.


----------



## rnovak (24 März 2008)

Hallo
Ich würde dir zu einen Impulsumsetzer raten.
Habe mit dem KFU8-FSSP-1.D von Pepperl&Fuchs
gute Erfahrungen gehabt und er ist um ca. die Hälfte billiger als eine FM
Siehe in dir mal an:
http://www.pepperl-fuchs.com/selector/gui/show_product_detail.kly?selected_prod_id=24681&lang=GER

gruß rnovak


----------



## jabba (24 März 2008)

Hallo,

bei einem Impulsuntersetzer musst Du ja immer noch die Impulse sauber zählen. Eine weitere Alternative wäre ein Impulswandler z.B. von Phönix.

Der wird parametriert und gibt dann z.B. bei 7 Litern 20mA aus.

Den Analogwert kannst Du dann ganz einfach auf 0-7 Liter scalieren.
Ist aber etwas teuere wie ein einfacher Impulsumsetzer


----------



## fi1988 (24 März 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei einem Impulsuntersetzer musst Du ja immer noch die Impulse sauber zählen. Eine weitere Alternative wäre ein Impulswandler z.B. von Phönix.
> 
> ...


 

grundsätzlich ist dies ja eine gute Idee... doch ich wollte einfachheitshalber einen Durchfluss-Sensor, der ein digitales Ausgangssignal hat. Deshalb macht es keinen Sinn, diese digitale in ein Analoges-Signal umzuwandeln. Trotzdem danke für den Beitrag


----------



## jabba (24 März 2008)

meiner Erfahrung nach, sind die Durchflussmesser mit digitalem Signal deutlich billiger, wie ich das Signal nachher verarbeite ist im Prinzip egal. Das zählen ist zwar je nach Ausführung genauer, aber nicht immer ganz einfach. Die FM wie oben beschrieben ist für einen Anfänger nicht ganz einfach, auch das zählen über integrierte Funktionen (nicht bei der normalen 314 enthalten) gestaltet sich manchmal schwierig.

Ich rechne bei so etwas immer so, das ein Impuls die dreifache SPS-zykluszeit haben sollte, bei ca 20ms also sollte der Impuls 60ms sein.
Zuzüglich Pause sind das 120ms, also sollte der untersetzer maximal 500 Impulse pro Minute  untersetzen(1000ms/120ms*60).
32900/500=65.8.
Wie wincc vorgeschlagen hat, wäre 100:1 schon interessant.
32900/100/60=5,5 Pulse pro Sekunde
Puls+Pause ca 180ms

Jetzt kommt aber das Problem das Du das umrechnen musst auf Liter/Minute, wenn Du den Erfassungszyklus zu klein nimmst, wird die Literzahl zu stark schwanken, daher hatte wincc gefragt wie oft brauchst Du den den Wert.
Ich würde den z.B. alle 10s erfassen, und dan auf einen Mittelwertfilter legen.


----------



## fi1988 (24 März 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> meiner Erfahrung nach, sind die Durchflussmesser mit digitalem Signal deutlich billiger, wie ich das Signal nachher verarbeite ist im Prinzip egal. Das zählen ist zwar je nach Ausführung genauer, aber nicht immer ganz einfach. Die FM wie oben beschrieben ist für einen Anfänger nicht ganz einfach, auch das zählen über integrierte Funktionen (nicht bei der normalen 314 enthalten) gestaltet sich manchmal schwierig.
> 
> Ich rechne bei so etwas immer so, das ein Impuls die dreifache SPS-zykluszeit haben sollte, bei ca 20ms also sollte der Impuls 60ms sein.
> Zuzüglich Pause sind das 120ms, also sollte der untersetzer maximal 500 Impulse pro Minute untersetzen(1000ms/120ms*60).
> ...


 


danke für den beitrag.
ich fange mal von vorne an: 
bin an der Lehrabschlussprüfung. Arbeite bei einem schweizer Kaffeemaschinenhersteller. Für den Dauertest soll eine Steuerung erstellt werden, die die Kaffeemaschinen mit Wasser versorgt. Die Steuerung muss 2 Modi haben. Modus 1 konnte ich schon fertigstellen. Modus 2 muss nun noch erledigt werden. Dieser lautet wie folgt: 
*Automatikerbetrieb ohne Schwimmersignal (nur mit maximum Schwimmer zum SChutz vor Überlaufen). Es soll eine variable Wassermenge pro bestimmte Zeiteinheit (auch variabel) nachgefüllt werden.* 
Der Durchfluss-Sensor liefert ein Ausgangssignal mit 4700 Impulsen / Liter Wasser. Der Durchfluss ist auf max. 7 Liter / Minute begrenzt. Die Wassertanks sind auch verschieden gross ( rund 2-7Liter).
Wie kann ich das lösen? Habe noch nicht viel Erfahrung im Programmieren der S7?


----------



## jabba (24 März 2008)

Hallo fi1988,

bei einer Fragsteller hilft es immer wenn alle Fakten bekannt sind,
das hättest Du auch direkt angeben können , denn es hilft einerseits bei der Umsetzung und man versteht eher, warum  manche Lösungen vom Ansatz her nicht verständlich sind.

Wie kannst Du den die menge Regeln, oder sollst Du mit dem Sensor die Menge messen und nachfüllen ? Menge pro Zeiteinheit kann heissen du begrenzt den Durchfluss auf z.B. 2 l pro Minute , oder Du öffnest ein Ventil und schliest nach 2l.
Das wäre entweder eine kontiunierliche Mengendosierung oder eine reine Mengenmessung. Für die kontiunierliche Mengendosierung benötigst Du auf jeden Fall ein regelbares Stellglied.


----------



## fi1988 (24 März 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo fi1988,
> 
> bei einer Fragsteller hilft es immer wenn alle Fakten bekannt sind,
> das hättest Du auch direkt angeben können , denn es hilft einerseits bei der Umsetzung und man versteht eher, warum manche Lösungen vom Ansatz her nicht verständlich sind.
> ...


 

mein Lösungsforschlag ist: Durch ein "normales" Ventil kann die Wasserzufuhr erfolgen. Durch den Durchfluss-Sensor kann ich die Menge messen. Anhand dieses Mess-Ergebnisses kann ich das Ventil länger oder kürzer offen lassen und so die Menge regeln. In der Steuerung kann ich die Impulse des Sensors vorgeben und mit einem Comperator vergleichen. Ist der Wert gleich, so soll das Ventil wieder schliessen.  
Das wäre mein Lösungsvorschlag. Hast du etwa einen besseren/einfacheren/anderen? Bin noch kein Meister des Programmierens und offen für Verbesserungsvorschläge.


----------



## jabba (24 März 2008)

Im Prinzip geht das, wenn es nicht ganz genau sein muss.
Wichtig ist hier, das man einen Wert in die Berechnung einbezieht, der beschreibt wieviel Wasser nachfliest. Das heisst, Du must das Ventil eventuell bei 3,9 Liter schliessen, um 4 Liter zu dosieren.


----------



## fi1988 (24 März 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Im Prinzip geht das, wenn es nicht ganz genau sein muss.
> Wichtig ist hier, das man einen Wert in die Berechnung einbezieht, der beschreibt wieviel Wasser nachfliest. Das heisst, Du must das Ventil eventuell bei 3,9 Liter schliessen, um 4 Liter zu dosieren.


 

Das ist mir klar, dass ich eine Kompensations-Menge einbeziehen muss. Doch brauche ich dafür Erweiterungs-Bausteine? oder kann ich das mit der normalen CPU 314 und DE/DA lösen? muss ich da einen schnellen Zähler-Eingang haben? Kann ich nicht mit einem DIV-Baustein die Impulse durch 10 (oder ähnlich) dividieren und dieses Signal dann weiter verwenden. Die Bausteine sind doch begrenzt auf 999. Oder? Oder habe ich bei den falschen Bausteinen geschaut? Wie würdest du das lösen (Softwaremässig)?
Danke


----------



## wincc (24 März 2008)

Hast du überhaupt gelesen was wir hier die ganze zeit schreiben ? 

mir kommts so vor als würdest du nicht wirklich wissen was du überhaupt realisieren willst


----------



## Ralle (24 März 2008)

fi1988 schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar, dass ich eine Kompensations-Menge einbeziehen muss. Doch brauche ich dafür Erweiterungs-Bausteine? oder kann ich das mit der normalen CPU 314 und DE/DA lösen? muss ich da einen schnellen Zähler-Eingang haben? Kann ich nicht mit einem DIV-Baustein die Impulse durch 10 (oder ähnlich) dividieren und dieses Signal dann weiter verwenden. Die Bausteine sind doch begrenzt auf 999. Oder? Oder habe ich bei den falschen Bausteinen geschaut? Wie würdest du das lösen (Softwaremässig)?
> Danke



DIV geht nicht, wegen der oben schon besprochenen Zykluszeit-Probleme. Was du nicht an Impulsen in die SPS reinbekommst, kannst du ja auch nicht teilen. 
Soll das eine Regelung werden mit der Durchflußmenge pro Zeiteinheit?


----------



## fi1988 (25 März 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt gelesen was wir hier die ganze zeit schreiben ?
> 
> mir kommts so vor als würdest du nicht wirklich wissen was du überhaupt realisieren willst


 

doch ich weiss schon was ich realisieren will/muss. Doch das WIE ist noch nicht klar. Und ich habe nicht grosse Kenntnisse in der Programmierung, deshalb meine telis sehr naiv gestellten Fragen.


----------



## fi1988 (25 März 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> DIV geht nicht, wegen der oben schon besprochenen Zykluszeit-Probleme. Was du nicht an Impulsen in die SPS reinbekommst, kannst du ja auch nicht teilen.
> Soll das eine Regelung werden mit der Durchflußmenge pro Zeiteinheit?


 

Ich soll zwei Parameter frei definieren können: Zum einen die Zeit. In welchem Abstand soll Wasser zugeführt werden. Zum anderen soll ich die Menge definieren können. 
Beispielweise: Alle 10min 1 Liter Wasser nachfüllen. Oder Jede Stunde 2 Liter Wasser nachfüllen. Zeit und Menge sind verstellbar.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2008)

Ich denke schon, dass du im Grunde verstanden hast. Jedenfalls lassen verschiedene deiner Feedbacks diesen Schluss zu (andere wieder nicht).

Ich denke, du musst erst mal grundsätzlich entscheiden, wie du vorgehen möchtest. Willst du es in der SPS realisieren und ziemlich genau erfassen können, dann kommst du m.E. nicht um eine Zählerkarte herum.
Willst du es nicht so genau haben, dann nimm einen Frequenz-Teiler, der deine Impulszahl reduziert, aber auch die Genauigkeit im gleichen Masse. Der ermöglicht es dir aber warscheinlich, dass du direkt über SPS-Eingänge arbeiten kannst.

Ein "normaler" Zähler wird dir in keinem Fall helfen, da dein Zählbereich zu eins´geschränkt ist. Du wirst dir also einen selber programmieren müssen. Das ist aber nicht schwierig und dafür gibt es im Forum etliche Beispiele.

Also - DU musst entscheiden, wie DU es machen willst ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2008)

... die in deinem nachgereichten Beitrag formulierte Aufgabe stellt in beiden Fällen die gleiche Problematik dar - eine Dosierung, deren Funktionalität du selbst in einem der vorangegangenen Beiträge schon beschrieben hast ...
Das ist aber eigentlich erstmal nicht das Problem ...


----------



## fi1988 (25 März 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass du im Grunde verstanden hast. Jedenfalls lassen verschiedene deiner Feedbacks diesen Schluss zu (andere wieder nicht).
> 
> Ich denke, du musst erst mal grundsätzlich entscheiden, wie du vorgehen möchtest. Willst du es in der SPS realisieren und ziemlich genau erfassen können, dann kommst du m.E. nicht um eine Zählerkarte herum.
> Willst du es nicht so genau haben, dann nimm einen Frequenz-Teiler, der deine Impulszahl reduziert, aber auch die Genauigkeit im gleichen Masse. Der ermöglicht es dir aber warscheinlich, dass du direkt über SPS-Eingänge arbeiten kannst.
> ...


 

Oke, habe heute mit meinem Vorgesetzten das Problem besprochen. Dieser meint nur, mir sei freigestellt wie ich das Problem lösen werde. Ich habe mich danach entschlossen, das Problem mittels Zählerkarte Fm350-2 zu lösen. Mein Problem liegt darin, dass ich mir noch nicht vorstellen kann, wie ich das im Programm lösen kann. Welche Bausteine ich dafür benötige. welche Zähler etc. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2008)

... eine FM350-2 brauchst du m.E. nicht. Die FM350 (6ES7-350-1AH03-0AE0) sollte auch reichen. Mit der Karte kommunizierst du im wesentlichen über die PW's. 
Hier musst du (wie schon von mir beschrieben) ein Software-Tor aufmachen (Freigabe schalten) und schon zählt das Ding und gibt dir seinen Zählerstand als DINT zurück.

Ich würde nun, bei einem neuen Dosier-Vorgang, den Zähler einmal löschen, dann Zählung und Wasser freigeben und den Zähler auf den Wunschwert minus Offset vergleichen und dann wenn dies erreicht ist, dass Wasser wieder abdrehen.

Ist das kompliziert ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## fi1988 (25 März 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... eine FM350-2 brauchst du m.E. nicht. Die FM350 (6ES7-350-1AH03-0AE0) sollte auch reichen. Mit der Karte kommunizierst du im wesentlichen über die PW's.
> Hier musst du (wie schon von mir beschrieben) ein Software-Tor aufmachen (Freigabe schalten) und schon zählt das Ding und gibt dir seinen Zählerstand als DINT zurück.
> 
> Ich würde nun, bei einem neuen Dosier-Vorgang, den Zähler einmal löschen, dann Zählung und Wasser freigeben und den Zähler auf den Wunschwert minus Offset vergleichen und dann wenn dies erreicht ist, dass Wasser wieder abdrehen.
> ...


 

nun ja, tönt einfach für einen etwas erfahreren Programmierer. Doch ich kann damit nicht sehr viel anfangen. Kannst du das noch etwas genauer erläutern? 
was bedeutet PW's?
Was ist DINT?
was bedeutet minus Offset? 

danke für dene Bemühungen


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2008)

na na na na ...!
DINT = Doppel-Integer - 32 Bit groß - zählt von -2^31 bis +2^31 - also ganz schön weit ...
PW's = Perepherie-Worte - im "Prinzip" wie MW nur von außerhalb
- Offset = Wenn du dein Ventil zumachst befindet sich ja noch Wasser in der Rohrleitung - das musst du mit einrechnen ...

Das du nicht weißt, was PW's sind macht mir ein bißchen Sorge ...
Hast du davon vorher nie was gehört ...?


----------



## fi1988 (25 März 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> na na na na ...!
> DINT = Doppel-Integer - 32 Bit groß - zählt von -2^31 bis +2^31 - also ganz schön weit ...
> PW's = Perepherie-Worte - im "Prinzip" wie MW nur von außerhalb
> - Offset = Wenn du dein Ventil zumachst befindet sich ja noch Wasser in der Rohrleitung - das musst du mit einrechnen ...
> ...


 

Nun ja, meine Kentnisse reichen nicht weit über eine Stern-Dreieck Motorschaltung (in der Schule als Praktikum). Habe bisher noch nie einen Zähler programmiert mit Impuls-Eingang.Hmm, mache mir Sorgen, ob das Projekt nicht etwas zu hoch für mich ist. Hast du gerade eine solche Steuerung zur Hand, die du mir zusenden könntest? Damit ich mir mal nen Blick davon machen kann?


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2008)

Ich arbeite recht oft mit Zählerkarten, aber etwas ähnliches habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand. Das würde dir aber auch nichts helfen ... denn du musst es hinterher in Gang setzen und verstehen - nicht ich.
Somit kann ich dir auch die Frage nicht beantworten, ob das Projekt "eine Nummer zu hoch" für dich ist. Hier kann ich dich nur an die Signatur von einem Forums-Mitglied mit Namen "Onkel Dagobert" verweisen, die da lautet : "Es gibt mehr Menschen, die freiwillig aufgeben, als solche, die dann wirklich scheitern würden ..." (sinngemäß zitiert). Damit will ich sagen : "Ob du gewinnst oder verlierst entscheidest du selbst ...".

Denk drüber nach ...


----------



## vladi (25 März 2008)

*Impulse..*

Hi,
und daran denken:
wenn ich genügend LANGSAM das Wasser fliessen lasse(Leitung drosseln), so kann ich auch ohne Zählerkarte die Impulse auswerten! Die Frage ist, muss es hier schnell sein(eher nein).
4700 Imp/Liter => falls der Durchfluss 1 Liter/min ist, dann sind es ca. 78 Impulse/s; wenn die SPS sonst nicht viel macht, kann man damit leben. Ist ja nicht für Kernkraftwerk Steuerung , sondern für Tests...

Das schätze ich an SPSen wie Matsushita FP0: die kleinste für 200 Euro sogar hat paar High Speed Counter integriert, ganz leicht zu handhaben.  
Und High Speed Outputs, für z.B. Positionierungen..

V.


----------



## jabba (25 März 2008)

Kann mich da Larry nur anschliessen, da er wieder schneller war.

Ich hätte auch ein Muster (allerdings 350-2), aber das würde Dirch eher verwirren, da du meine Anlage nicht kennst, und versuchen würdest mein Programm zu verstehen anstatt die Baugruppe bzw das programmieren der Baugruppe zu verstehen.
Für einen erfahrenen Programmierer stellt die FM keine Hürde dar, nur "Siemens-Like" ist halt manches nur durch nachlesen zu verstehen.

Aber wenn man noch nie ein S7 Programm von Grund auf entwickelt hat, könnte es schwieriger werden.

Leg doch bitte noch etwas genauer dar, welche Kenntnisse Du hast.
Denn hier kommen so wie Larry schon beschrieben hat ausser PEW's usw, auch Datenbausteine für die Sollwerte und das Programmieren einer Visualisierung hinzu (Du willst die Werte ja ändern können)


----------



## gravieren (25 März 2008)

@Vladi


> Das schätze ich an SPSen wie Matsushita FP0: die kleinste für 200 Euro sogar hat paar High Speed Counter integriert, ganz leicht zu handhaben.
> Und High Speed Outputs, für z.B. Positionierungen..


Wenns schon eine 300er Siemens sein soll.
Die CPU 312C  kostet 384 Euro Liste.

Es geht womöglich günstiger mit einer 200er  !?


Vorher die Hardware aussuchen  --> glücklich sein.

Sagt sich so "leicht" im "nachherein".


----------



## gravieren (25 März 2008)

@fi1988


> Oke, habe heute mit meinem Vorgesetzten das Problem besprochen. Dieser meint nur, mir sei freigestellt wie ich das Problem lösen werde. Ich habe mich danach entschlossen, das Problem mittels Zählerkarte Fm350-2 zu lösen. Mein Problem liegt darin, dass ich mir noch nicht vorstellen kann, wie ich das im Programm lösen kann. Welche Bausteine ich dafür benötige. welche Zähler etc. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


Die FM350-1 kostet Liste  596 Euro.


Warum NICHT eine CPU 312C.
Die kostet 384 Euro Liste.
Sollte für deine Programieraufgabe/Problem allemal reichen.   

Daten der 312C:


> SIMATIC S7-300, *CPU* *312C* KOMPAKT *CPU* MIT MPI, 10 DE/6 DA, 2 SCHNELLE ZAEHLER (10 KHZ) INTEGR. STROMVERSORGUNG DC 24V, ARBEITSSPEICHER 32 KBYTE, FRONTSTECKER (1 X 40POLIG) UND MICRO MEMORY CARD ERFORDERLICH


----------



## jabba (26 März 2008)

fi1988 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich arbeite mit einer *S7-314* und je 32 Digital-Eingängen sowie Ausgängen.
> ...


 
Hallo gravieren,
das war die Basis der Frage.

Wenns um die Technik geht, könnte ich auch direkt einen Dosiercontroller empfehlen.


----------



## gravieren (27 März 2008)

Hallo Jabba



> Wenns um die Technik geht, könnte ich auch direkt einen Dosiercontroller empfehlen.


Leider konnte ich meinen Gedanken NICHT rüberbringen:-D 


>Die FM350-1 kostet Liste 596 Euro.
>Die CPU 312C kostet 384 Euro Liste.
>Sollte für deine Programieraufgabe/Problem allemal reichen.  

Ich wollte damit sagen: 596 Euro NICHT ausgeben, dafür 384 Euro ausgeben --> Vorhandene CPU für nächstes Projekt aufheben.

Ersparnis ca. 224 Euro Liste.:sc6:

Sorry, zahlt ja sowiso die Firma.
(Leider habe ich "nebenbei" eine kleine eigene Firma, bei der "Kostendenken" angesagt ist)


----------



## MeTh (27 März 2008)

Hallo,

laut diesem Link

http://www.meyle.de/vertragspartner/simatic-s7-300.php

*6ES7314-1AF10-0AB0*​*SIMATIC S7-300, CPU 314 ZENTRALBAUGRUPPE MIT MPI INTEGR. STROMVERSORGUNG DC 24V ARBEITSSPEICHER 48 KBYTE MICRO MEMORY CARD ERFORDERLICH *​*6ES7314-6CF00-0AB0*​*SIMATIC S7-300, CPU 314C-2 DP KOMPAKT CPU MIT MPI 24 DE/16 DA, 4AE, 2AA, 1 PT100 4 SCHNELLE ZAEHLER (60 KHZ) INTEGRIERTE DP-SCHNITTST. INTEGR. STROMVERSORGUNG DC 24V ARBEITSSPEICHER 48 KBYTE MICRO MEMORY CARD ERFORDERLICH *​*6ES7314-6CF01-0AB0*​*SIMATIC S7-300, CPU 314C-2 DP KOMPAKT CPU MIT MPI 24 DE/16 DA, 4AE, 2AA, 1 PT100 4 SCHNELLE ZAEHLER (60 KHZ) INTEGRIERTE DP-SCHNITTST. INTEGR. STROMVERSORGUNG DC 24V ARBEITSSPEICHER 48 KBYTE MICRO MEMORY CARD ERFORDERLICH *​*6ES7314-6BF00-0AB0*​*SIMATIC S7-300, CPU 314C-2 PTP KOMPAKT CPU MIT MPI 24 DE/16 DA, 4AE, 2AA, 1 PT100 4 SCHNELLE ZAEHLER (60 KHZ) INTEGRIERTE SCHNITTST. RS485 INTEGR. STROMVERSORGUNG DC 24V ARBEITSSPEICHER 48 KBYTE MICRO MEMORY CARD ERFORDERLICH *​*6ES7314-6BF01-0AB0*​*SIMATIC S7-300, CPU 314C-2 PTP KOMPAKT CPU MIT MPI 24 DE/16 DA, 4AE, 2AA, 1 PT100 4 SCHNELLE ZAEHLER (60 KHZ) INTEGRIERTE SCHNITTST. RS485 INTEGR. STROMVERSORGUNG DC 24V ARBEITSSPEICHER 48 KBYTE MICRO MEMORY CARD ERFORDERLICH*​gibt es 314er mit integrierten Schnellen Zählern (60 kHz).
Vielleicht hast du eine von diesem Typ.

LG MeTh.


----------

